# Anyone getting a pup from the new Creekside Kennel Litter



## Jdurrett12 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi! Thought I'd through this out there and see if anyone else Is getting a pup from the Deny x Redd litter at Creekside Kennel in Centerville, Tx. We are so excited!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jdurrett12 said:


> Hi! Thought I'd through this out there and see if anyone else Is getting a pup from the Deny x Redd litter at Creekside Kennel in Centerville, Tx. We are so excited!



Not me....... 

But welcome to the forum and good luck with choosing your pup.

Get some pics up on here when you've picked!

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think we have a couple owners on the forum that have dogs bred by Lynette.
If you put Creekside in the search box on the left, it will show them.
I've had the pleasure to help with one of the young dogs from her kennel.
She had a very sweet temperament, biddable, and very birdie. 
It was about 2 years ago, and I never asked about the dam or sire she was out of.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jdurrett12 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi guys! Thanks for the warm welcome to the forum. The pups were just born on Saturday and I'm anxiously awaiting pictures and an update  I've been anxiously checking my email more often than usual hoping to have an update, but I totally understand how busy Lynette must be with the litter along with her full time job. If all goes as planned, we will bring our new addition home in early March. I will definitely share pictures when we choose our pup! Any advice on choosing the right pup for us? I know that any pup we choose will be great, but as far as temperament goes, is there anything we should look for when we make our selection? This will first and foremost be a family dog, but will definitely be included part in our active life with our 2 boys (ages 6 and 7).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because you only get a short time when choosing, and the breeder has spent weeks with the pups. Ask the breeder to narrow down which pup, or pups would be the best fit for your family.
A good many breeders don't send out the emails for a few days-2 weeks. Its better to make sure all the pups are healthy, than to have to send a second email.
Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just a couple of 'Pointer's' Jd,

1. Make sure it's Ginger.

2. It has four legs.

3. Everything TexasRed said sounds good to me. 

Hobbsy.

Ps.
Choosing pups sex is sometimes a good starting point if the breeder allows you this opportunity. Good Luck


----------



## wakeside (Jul 5, 2013)

Jdurrett12 said:


> Hi! Thought I'd through this out there and see if anyone else Is getting a pup from the Deny x Redd litter at Creekside Kennel in Centerville, Tx. We are so excited!



We are also on the list for this litter! Glad to see someone else here is too! This will be our first V and we are very excited.

We specified from the start we are looking for a male and only 2 are in this litter so we are starting to sweat it out. Did y'all specify a gender?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mother nature doesn't always stay on schedule, so I can understand the breeding taking place at a later time. Its been years since I spoken to Lynette, and I've never bought a pup from her. So I would have no way of knowing why correspondence is slow in coming.

My next statement is not about Creekside, but breeders in general.
While they should not have to be at your beckon call, I would want one that takes time to answer my questions. They should be a good resource of information, even after the purchase of the pup. I've called mine years after I brought my pup home, and have always heard back from them.


----------



## bolanosjf (Oct 13, 2014)

I'll be interested to see what happens with this litter. I was on the waitlist since last October and finally heard from Lynette last week. 

Last I heard from her, Deny had some complications and only 3 puppies made it. :-[


----------



## Jdurrett12 (Jan 12, 2015)

Wakeside and Bolanosjf - check your inbox I sent you a message.


----------



## kittysaysboo (Jan 23, 2015)

We are on the list for Nador and Rose this spring


----------



## tzlj9r (Feb 10, 2015)

Kittysaysbo - 
We are on the list for a puppy from Rose and Nadar also. Emailed Lynette early last week and Rose was supposed deliver within the next 7 days. We haven't heard any updates from her yet, but are hoping to hear something soon.

Bolanosjf - 
Sorry to hear about Deny's liter. I hope you were able to still get one of Deny's puppies. Let me know how that turned out for you.


----------



## racheleileen (Feb 26, 2015)

We are on the list for Cami x Nador, due in May. We can't wait!


----------



## Kathcg (Feb 24, 2015)

We are on the list for Cami and Nador as well!
Sorry to hear about Deny's litter.


----------



## tzlj9r (Feb 10, 2015)

Racheleileen and Kathcg, we were supposed to receive a puppy from the Rose/Nador litter that was born a couple of weeks ago. Apparently there was another issue and only 3 puppies survived from this litter also. We are getting our deposit back and will start the search all over again. Needless to say, my family is so disappointed after being on a waitlist since early October.

I hope your litter experience with Creekside goes better than the last two have gone!


----------



## Caitlynalexander22 (10 mo ago)

racheleileen said:


> We are on the list for Cami x Nador, due in May. We can't wait!


I know this is like 7 years later but I just came across this post. We have a V from cami and nador and I’ve always wondered what the rest of his litter mates were up to!!


----------



## Caitlynalexander22 (10 mo ago)

Kathcg said:


> We are on the list for Cami and Nador as well!
> Sorry to hear about Deny's litter.


I know this is like 7 years later but I just came across this post. We have a V from cami and nador and I’ve always wondered what the rest of his litter mates were up to!!


----------

